# RZ dust masks "maybe ok?" vs covid



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the RZ M2 dust mask and filters for my wood working sanding fun times (somewhere in the past, someone did a review on these and I bought based on that review… happily).
With all the covid stuff going around, I initially thought that wood working air masks would only do dust particularization. Curiosity drove me to their site to read about what they can / can not do. If their statement holds true that their filters are effective against flu & SARS, I believe should also be effective towards covid (I am no health professional, btw). 
Handy for taking it around at work (I am construction dude when the sun is up).
I also have a 3M dual filter face mask but that would scare customers into thinking I am just Batman's BANE character.
Something I wanted to toss out there for those who have RZ dust masks or any dust mask for going out in public nowadays.
-----
from their website:
Q14. Is the mask NIOSH approved?

A14.Our masks are not yet NIOSH approved. As part of the multi-phase testing process, our filters have been tested at Nelson Laboratories in Salt Lake City, UT and tested at 99.9% efficiency against particulates down to .1 microns in size. An N95 rating means that a mask filters at least 95% of particulates down to .3 micron.

Our official test results are available on our website: https://rzmask.com/pages/technical-information.

Q17. Will your masks protect against viruses and/or other pathogens?

A17. All our filter types block 99.9% of particulates down to .1 micron. This rate is known to be effective toward most airborne pathogens like Influenza and SARS.

Please be aware that our M1, M2, and M2.5 masks only filter the air being breathed in and not the air being breathed out. Because of this, they will only provide filtration for those wearing the mask. If you believe you have been infected, our masks will not protect those around you from the spread of infection. There are multiple ways the COVID-19 virus can be contracted, and we recommend following all prevention measures provided by the CDC and WHO.

If you are using our masks against airborne pathogens, the mask must be washed with a sterilizing soap and filter replaced after each wear in order to prevent exposure and spread.

CDC website: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html

WHO website: https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

ignore above. all questions and advice were pretty much answered in another post:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308743


----------

